# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Baby monitor, kids monitor >  BABYBE, soft robotic bionic Mattress, BABYBE, Stuttgart, Germany

## Airicist

Manufacturer - BABYBE

----------


## Airicist

StartUp video
April 9, 2013




> The BABYBE team, Camilo Anabalon and Raphael Lang, explain their skills and motivation to lead the BABYBE PROJECT.

----------


## Airicist

BABYBE, be with your baby
April 10, 2014




> BABYBE is the world's first haptic teleprescence device

----------


## Airicist

Make It Wearable Finalists | Meet Team Babybe 

 Published on Oct 30, 2014




> Babybe transmits the touch of a mother to her premature baby in real time, simulating her heartbeat and breathing for the infant while still inside an incubator. The team behind this device will present their prototype for the Intel Make It Wearable Challenge Finale on November 3, 2014 in San Francisco.

----------

